# L4Z0RZ, anyone?



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Anyone else here funk with lasers?

I got this lil' jammie; a 1W blue "Spartan" laser from Dragon Lasers:






















The intensity of the beam is insane, & it goes on for what seems like forever, especially at night...




































I made you guys this cool video of using it to light matches (fast, but not as smooth at Treefork  ) & incense from across the room, a string of balloons stretching the one hallway, & basically cutting in half one of those little plastic food containers with the clear lid that you get from Wegman's, but we're only allowed to upload files of 8MB, & the video was like two-hundred & something, & after spending like 40 minutes cutting & trimming it down to a series of 3 second clips of the "money shots" I find out that I'm "not permitted to upload [that] kind of file", so really all I've got from all that is this token shard of the aftermath:







I'll tell ya, though...I've definitely had less fun wasting effort 

An obligatory word about safety; as you can see, these things are obviously no joke. They're like slingshots in that proper eye protection ( specific to the wavelength; for example, this blue beam requires a DEEP red lens ) is a must, & they're kind of like firearms ( well, any projectile, really ), in that you must be cognizant of what's behind -& whos around- your intended target when you shoot. A reflection off of a shiny surface could easily cause permanent vision damage IN AN INSTANT to a nearby unprotected eye. That little purple mark on the lower left quadrant of all of my photos is from passing over the camera lens with this thing with one quick motion. If I could upload videos, I'd show you that one, too.

It's also worth noting that shining any laser at an aircraft is a federal felony here in the United States, so use caution whilst pointing skyward.

At any rate, I hope you enjoy the pics. You guys often share neat off-topic stuff, so I figured some of you might appreciate this, too  I'm just sorry that I couldn't load that video...

Thanks for looking!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That sounds amazing ! I'm surprised its not illegal .


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

treefork said:


> That sounds amazing ! I'm surprised its not illegal .


They will be soon. Most manufacturers are already starting to restrict selling to US customers after a certain class, but fortunately, the best ones still do. There are legitimate civilian uses (astronomy, for example), but a lot of them are starting to require a university affiliation at the least...

...it is a blast...


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Why don't you upload to youtube? If you have gmail, you automatically have a google drive account into which you could save the video. Then you could add a link to the video from your google drive folder.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah, but then I'd be f'n with youtube. They may have me by the short hairs, though; this isn't the first time I wanted to post a vid, but I was hoping that this new POS phone would have been good for something


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

View attachment 79015


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is a video I found on Youtube.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very very cool thanks for sharing,you seem to have a real fetish for nice things,toys included


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

YOURE THE MAN, TREEFORK!!! Thanks for posting those!!

The one I made was pretty cool, & these about summer it up. I appreciate it, Marty!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> YOURE THE MAN, TREEFORK!!! Thanks for posting those!!
> 
> The one I made was pretty cool, & these about summer it up. I appreciate it, Marty!


No problem . This post made me curious so I had to see it in action . Problem is now I want one. Don't need it or have a use for it . Just want it .


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Coolest useless little overpriced toy EVER! If you don't mind me asking.... Exactly how huge a chunk of cash would be needed to obtain this mother of all gadgets?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> Coolest useless little overpriced toy EVER! If you don't mind me asking.... Exactly how huge a chunk of cash would be needed to obtain this mother of all gadgets?


Shipped I think it came to around $230.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I have actually found another use for it...pest "management". I feed the birds outside, & have a wonderful variety that are just a joy to watch & listen to. The problem is, especially this time of year, I get grackles& starlings that come & force everything else away as they just raid the hell out of the feeders. Shining this at them BEING VERY CAREFUL NOT TO SHINE IT IN THEIR EYES scares the shit out of them & them alone, & they seem to stay gone longer than just shewing them away (plus as it's targeted, the desired species don't even budge).
I don't mind using them for target practice as they are pests, but since I don't eat them, I don't mind using non-leathal (& super fun) means to get rid of an' either.
I took this thing over to my granddad's so he could check it out. He's got a pond in his backyard, & has always had a problem with geese polluting the place with their feces. He got creative, & bought an RC boat & truck to chase them away, but they seem more alarmed by a big bright blue dot on the ground right in front of them, so it works for that, too. I think I'm going to get him one, as he was having a blast with it LoL...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Viper010 said:
> 
> 
> > Coolest useless little overpriced toy EVER! If you don't mind me asking.... Exactly how huge a chunk of cash would be needed to obtain this mother of all gadgets?
> ...


That's not nearly as expensive as I would have guessed. A friend of mine actually payed a similar amount for a 200 mW green laser. That was pretty darn powerful as well but a whole watt... Dang....

Could you maybe PM me a link of the site where you ordered it please?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Viper010 said:
> ...


Blue is commonly produced, as it's a car more "useful" wavelength (it's one of these, albeit less powerful, that makes your blu ray player "blue", for example), so there's more of em' & they don't cost as much.

Unfortunately, my favourite colour is yellow, & yellow lasers are still "exotic" with a price tag to match. An entry level laser starts out much more than this one...

Dragonlasers..com is where I got this from. Just look under "Blue" in the "pointers" section.

Dragon is one of the more reputable companies out there. I've never dealt with them, but I've heard it's best to avoid "Lucky" lasers. That's just through word of mouth, though...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks TT!????


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> Thanks TT!


Thanks for your interest


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

I've had a look on dragonlasers.. com but from my end it looks like one of those referral sites that just lists you a bunch of search results linking to other sales sites. Like Ask or Oogle does. After a specific search for "spartan laser blue 1000mW" it listed me an arm long list of "male cow kaka" about <200mW greens and blues, and only one link to your laser, but priced more along the lines of what I expected, namely $530... Maybe I'm just not that great with the whole interweb search thing...

Anyway, you got a great gadget for a great price. A feat I can't seem to repeat.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

?! Yeah, maybe practice your inter-webbing a bit more, LoL...

...just joshin', but it most definitely is not a "referral" site, bud 

I may have been off on the price a bit, but I'm certain that it wasn't $500; that's green beam prices there...


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Here ya to, man...just hopped on to make sure I had it right:

http://www.dragonlasers.com/home.php

Good luck this time around


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks again TT!???? that's the right one!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Good...I'm an asshole, but I'd never intentionally lead anyone into one of those godforsaken spambot sites...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol depending on perspective, aren't we all? You're alright in my book though


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Aww, shucks...


----------

